# native wild birds



## bluedragon (Oct 27, 2017)

hi all i wanted to make a thread of camera shots of native bird life sorry if there is already one and feel free to add yours.






these 2 i hand feed every morning along with the kings

king parrots are my favorite parrot a nice breeding pair in my gumtree


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 27, 2017)

A mother Tawney Frogmouth watching over her 2 chicks trying to hide in my back yard.




White cockatoo chasing a lace monitor away from its chicks, the lacey gave up.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 28, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> A mother Tawney Frogmouth watching over her 2 chicks trying to hide in my back yard.
> View attachment 321638
> View attachment 321639
> 
> ...


We used to have a park behind our house FILLED with frogmouths but then people bought the land


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 28, 2017)

My relatives visiting



Glossy black cousins



Uncle turkey, bit of a scrubber


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 28, 2017)

here is the morning swimmers


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh fark... I'm gonna like this thread.. [emoji16]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 28, 2017)

same


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Oh fark... I'm gonna like this thread.. [emoji16]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


are you into birds too


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 28, 2017)

i sure as hell am


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 28, 2017)

Glossy black male with yellow head markings.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 28, 2017)

nice posts guys keep them coming


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is a Tawny loving life as I hosed him off on a hot day at a wildlife rehabilitation centre.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 29, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> are you into birds too


Yeah indeed. I use to have massive walking in avaries when I lived up north.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 29, 2017)

Ashleyyedwards7 said:


> Here is a Tawny loving life as I hosed him off on a hot day at a wildlife rehabilitation centre.
> 
> View attachment 321656
> View attachment 321657


Haha this is just great!!! Which rehab centre do you work at?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 29, 2017)

If we are including rehab, this is Cheeky, a young yellowtail that I rescued. He was on the ground being attached by dogs while his frantic parents watched and had a broken wing, Wires just wanted to put him down so I took him to my bird vet who did a low cost operation to pin his wing. I fed him mostly native foods until he recovered and released him back with his family. These are old film photos I scanned, he was in a small cage to immobilise him till the wing repaired, hardest part was giving him regular antibiotics without loosing a finger.



Just scanned these old photos taken when the wild birds used to visit our king parrot. He used to call the local kings and I counted as many as 16 in a tree outside. One of those was taken when he was young and had not coloured up, when he was older the wild girls used to come and cling to the screen door.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 29, 2017)

Mine was once wild... until my last trip across the Nullarbor... this majestic raptor came off a roadkill roo carcass and met my windscreen at 100km/hr and came clean through it and shredded me to pieces.

My now taxidermed Wedge-tailed eagle, Australia's largest bird of prey stands guard in my critter room and watches over my collection.




I need to drape a sheet over it when my budgie is out and about... it terrifies him. Lol


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 29, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Just scanned these old photos taken when the wild birds used to visit our king parrot. He used to call the local kings and I counted as many as 16 in a tree outside. One of those was taken when he was young and had not coloured up, when he was older the wild girls used to come and cling to the screen door.
> View attachment 321682


wow you had a king parrot as a pet are they good as in temperament and care i might be getting one its just a matter of finding one up here it pretty rare.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 29, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> wow you had a king parrot as a pet are they good as in temperament and care I might be getting one its just a matter of finding one up here it pretty rare.



I had 2 hand raised pets, Rex and Chilli, heaps of photos of them but thats not what this threads about. Unfortunately they don't have the longevity of the large parrots and they are no longer with us. Rex was exceptional, hand raised from the egg and very bonded to me and loved being handled but I had friends who bought them at pet shops and they were not the same. You have to hand raise one from very young, breeders don't spend enough time doing this.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 29, 2017)

ive always wanted a male to hand rear


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 29, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> ive always wanted a male to hand rear


I've always wanted a hand reared Galah. Got a mate that's got 2 of them and they are really top birds.


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Haha this is just great!!! Which rehab centre do you work at?



This was at the Eumundi Wildlife rehab centre on the Sunshine Coast


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 31, 2017)

the afternoon lorys enjoying some apples


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 31, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 1, 2017)

i was only about 20-30 cm the camera was away from them i hand feed them every afternoon and there wild to they like scratches to


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 1, 2017)

We get kookaburras in the trees out the front of our place some mornings, but I've never been able to get a photo (yet).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 5, 2017)

The following were taken with a film SLR (before it came to grief) travelling with a mate and his family, plus another couple, from Broome to Kununurra and back.


White bellied form of Spinifex Pigeon



Bar-shouldered Dove


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We get kookaburras in the trees out the front of our place some mornings, but I've never been able to get a photo (yet).


I snapped this one at Central Station on Fraser Island.



One of my all time fave natives.



On Fraser Island.


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

best photo of a king parrot ive taken


[doublepost=1517632369,1510105858][/doublepost]will be adding some more update pics it been a while since this treads been active


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's a shot of my little mate who comes to visit me at least every second night on dusk for a free rat. He knows I've been trapping them again, 3 in 2 nights. Keeps him and his girlfriend happy.  He's not phased by me walking right up to him at all. 



Dinner time fella! 



Caught this one overnight, was in the trap when I got up for work at 2am. If my barking owls come back tonight, this one'll be dinner.


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Here's a shot of my little mate who comes to visit me at least every second night on dusk for a free rat. He knows I've been trapping them again, 3 in 2 nights. Keeps him and his girlfriend happy.  He's not phased by me walking right up to him at all.
> View attachment 323685
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 26, 2018)

here's a couple of pics of ground parrots,not great shots but the first time I've actually been able to get close enough 

to snap them
[doublepost=1522052898,1522052499][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Here's a shot of my little mate who comes to visit me at least every second night on dusk for a free rat. He knows I've been trapping them again, 3 in 2 nights. Keeps him and his girlfriend happy.  He's not phased by me walking right up to him at all.
> View attachment 323685
> 
> 
> ...


just curious ,how do you go about feeding the rat to the owl?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here's a couple of pics of ground parrots,not great shots but the first time I've actually been able to get close enough View attachment 323688
> View attachment 323689
> to snap them
> [doublepost=1522052898,1522052499][/doublepost]
> just curious ,how do you go about feeding the rat to the owl?


I put them on top of my daughter's netball post and they come and take them. Working on getting them to take them from my hand. A mate of mine regularly hand feeds owls.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 26, 2018)

Throw them sky high and watch the accuracy of our wonderful birds. /sarcasm(I’m sure someone would )


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 26, 2018)

He's back... Just got another photo of him, need to resize it for upload... awesome creature... the silent flight of owls can be quite startling in the pitch blackness... He really sneaks up on me.


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 10, 2018)

@Yellowtail Saw these pics of a natural mutation of pied Yellow-tail Black Cockatoos and thought of you. Nice looking critters.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Apr 10, 2018)

I quite honestly prefer pied red tails other pied yellow tails, both are neat though.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 10, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> @Yellowtail Saw these pics of a natural mutation of pied Yellow-tail Black Cockatoos and thought of you. Nice looking critters.
> 
> View attachment 323781
> View attachment 323782


Thanks for that, I am aware of one seen frequently in the ACT but apparently there have been others.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I put them on top of my daughter's netball post and they come and take them. Working on getting them to take them from my hand. A mate of mine regularly hand feeds owls.


Ah k I thought you were feeding live and wondered how you would do this


----------



## bluedragon (Apr 12, 2018)

How rare are redtails up here 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

If you look at my first post i took the picture of a king parrot breeding pair back in oct last year this was them today






Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

